

Show HN: JSX a faster, safer, easier JavaScript - yuashizuki
http://jsx.github.io/

======
smt88
Questions:

1) Is this feature-complete and stable?

2) How do you do inheritance safely in compiled JS? Because of the way
prototyping and scoping are handled in JS, I'm curious how a large, object-
oriented structure would perform when compiled to JS.

